# Kijiji trade offer



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Decided to sell one of my Telecasters a road worn Brad Paisley that I picked up in the summer. Not playing as much electric and decided the custom shop 52 is enough. So I put it up on Kijiji for $1,300.
I specified no trades but of course I get the " I know you said no trades but..." line. I just got an offer to trade even for an Ernie Ball JP6.I right away said no but then went to the L&M site to look it up and was surprised to see they sell for $3,600, over double the price of my tele new. 
I probably could have messaged him back but I'm not really interested in trading to simply flip. I can't imagine why he couldn't easily dump it for $1,700 buy mine and be left with a few hundred in his pocket.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It may be a sterling JP. Maybe he just really wants a tele.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Budda said:


> It may be a sterling JP. Maybe he just really wants a tele.


That's what I was thinking too. He might just like the Tele.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I wasn't really interested in a trade even with me coming out on the winning end. yes his guitar is worth over double than mine but if its a harder to sell guitar than a tele that wouldn't do me any good. That type of guitar wouldn't interest me in the least to keep.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Agree with you @guitarman2. If I was in your situation I wouldn't do it either. I am assuming that EB is difficult to sell.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

those Ernie Ball jp guitars sit on L&m used rack for eternity. Usually that dark purple black $hit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I wasn't really interested in a trade even with me coming out on the winning end. yes his guitar is worth over double than mine but if its a harder to sell guitar than a tele that wouldn't do me any good. That type of guitar wouldn't interest me in the least to keep.


Do you sell on reverb? I imagine it wouldnt last too long on there. The JP model is aimed at the prog enthusiast, so you'd probably be OK so long as you have good pictures and list in the GTA, montreal and vancouver.

Not that I think you're taking the deal lol.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm a huge Music Man fan. In fact, I'm unlikely to ever own anything else. However......... They are hard as f--k to sell!!!! You will never get anywhere near market value for one and even a quick flip at well below value is tough. 
You buy a Music Man because they're as good as it gets. Not for their resale value.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

David Graves said:


> I'm a huge Music Man fan. In fact, I'm unlikely to ever own anything else. However......... They are hard as f--k to sell!!!! You will never get anywhere near market value for one and even a quick flip at well below value is tough.
> You buy a Music Man because they're as good as it gets. Not for their resale value.


I think that might just be Canada, I’ve sold two on Reverb and they both went within 48 hours.

One was a beautiful Albert Lee I had listed here for a month for $1800 and ended up putting it on Reverb and it went in half a day for a lot more.

But I wholeheartedly agree, if your not willing to go Reverb and ship and all that or aren’t tied into the prog/metal community a JP6 might be tough to move on.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Shredders are a funny thing...expensive new but the used market doesn’t support them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Shredders are a funny thing...expensive new but the used market doesn’t support them.


That's most gear.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> That's most gear.


Shredders are in a world of their own. Trust me, I have a half dozen of them, I’d like to thin the herd, but can’t take the frustration...selling a fender or Gibson is a piece of cake compared to a +$1000 shredder.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Diablo said:


> Shredders are in a world of their own. Trust me, I have a half dozen of them, I’d like to thin the herd, but can’t take the frustration...selling a fender or Gibson is a piece of cake compared to a +$1000 shredder.


Facebook Metal Groups good places to sell Shredders


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Facebook Metal Groups good places to sell Shredders


Thanks! That may be part of my problem, Im not connected to those niche groups.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Shredders are in a world of their own. Trust me, I have a half dozen of them, I’d like to thin the herd, but can’t take the frustration...selling a fender or Gibson is a piece of cake compared to a +$1000 shredder.


Took me forever to sell my last Gibson. It's all supply and demand and good photos.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Make sure it's not stolen, or a fake from Chyna


----------

